# Hazy driftwood



## Remster (Nov 25, 2007)

My driftwood was in an established tank for a few years w/o a problem, then it stayed dry in the tank stored in an unfinished basement. For the past 2 yrs it was outdoors on a bare wood deck. About a month ago I put it in the tank with nothing more than enough water to cover it to soak for a few weeks and soon it was covered with an almost clear inch thick white haze of - something. Small residual bits of gravel became hazy "marbles", too. I've read this was not harmful and would eventually disappear. Any experience with this? I started my tank up again 2 wks ago and as much as I like these 2 pieces I'm afraid to include them.


----------



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like some kind of water mold. You may have to boil it to sterilize


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

It happens. The piece probably collected some mold spores in storage and voila. A 5% bleach dip may also help kill any spores.


----------



## Remster (Nov 25, 2007)

Can you suggest how long to leave it in the bleach solution and can I just soak it in water I've added stress coat to afterwards? - for how long?


----------

